# 69436 vs 69610



## codedog

If a patient is having     tube removal with only a gelfoam patch , would it just be 69424. Someone told me to use 69610, please clarify-trent

sorry I meant  69424 VS 69610


----------



## ASC CODER

I would use 69610 the description is for repair of the tympanic membrane with or without patch. If all the doc was doing is repair the tm and patching then that would be appropriate to use;


----------



## codedog

i know he just took tubes out


----------



## ASC CODER

taken from code correct::

CPT Assistant, March 2001, provides the following guidance for myringoplasty procedure, and states: 

"From a CPT coding perspective, code 69610 is intended to describe the procedure for repair of the tympanic membrane in which the physician freshens the edges of the perforated area of the tympanic membrane, after which the physician may or may not apply a paper patch to the site, as indicated…” 

Based on the description in the March 2001 CPT Assistant it seems appropriate to report CPT 69610 [Tympanic membrane repair, with or without site preparation of perforation for closure, with or without patch] to capture the facility resources consumed. 

Hope that helps


----------



## codedog

Thanks,I THINK i have it , If they are just removing tubes it would be 69424, and they are removing a tube but also adding a patch, then 69610 would be a better choice,? IS this correct ?


----------



## ASC CODER

You got it!


----------



## codedog

, thanks igentry, , i see you have a cascc, how was the test,? hard? lots of operative reports?


----------



## ASC CODER

Yes it was hard. Alot of it was time management. Sometimes when I am stuck on one I may spend up to an hour until I am so frustrated. So skipping the ones that I was unsure of and finishing the exam was a great help and I was able to go back and finish the others with a different perspective. It was worth it! I think it was 65 to 70 op reports in 5 1/2 hours. You should consider taking it.


----------

